# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Sleeping Bags

## Travel2

I bought this sleeping bag for my stint in Morocco since we were staying with families and camping... for the unexpected.  Its super compact!  For 55 Fahrenheit and up.

http://www.rei.com/product/731835


I really recommend traveling with a sleeping bag if you have any unknown sleeping arrangements, or in a culture that is just used to not having heat.

What about warmer travel sleeping bags?  I'm curious if I can go camping with this anytime but summer!  Any recommendations?

----------


## jackk001

# Highly portable you can carry anywhere in the world.
# Very light weight, Not too heavy.
# A human being of any height can get into it easily.
# Compact and you feel really cosy when you get into it .
# Any one can use it whether its male or female or children of any age.
# Its good for people who often go out for tracking,picnics and holidays.
# Made from the finest material available in the market with perfect finishing and zipping.
# Looks very attracktive.
# Dimensions : 7 x 14 x 7 Inches (H * W * D)

----------


## princeli

# Decide what the lowest temperature is that you are likely to encounter. Choose a bag that will perform to this temperature (and ideally a little below for extra peace of mind).
# Synthetic bags tend to be cheaper and easier to clean than down bags. They also provide reasonable insulation when wet and dry out more quickly than down bags.
# Down bags provide the best warmth to weight ratio, compress smaller and will last longer than synthetic bags.Grams - The weight of the sleeping bag. This is particularly important if you're backpacking and if you need to carry your bag long distances.

----------


## susanfree

Thanks for the link.

----------


## chunkpeter

A sleeping bag is a protective "bag" for a person to sleep in, essentially a blanket that can be closed with a zipper or similar means, and functions as a bed in situations where a bed is unavailable (e.g. when camping, hiking, hill walking or climbing). Its primary purpose is to provide warmth and thermal insulation. It also protects, to some extent, against wind chill, precipitation, and exposure to view, but a tent performs those functions better. The bottom surface also provides some cushioning, but a sleeping pad is usually used in addition for that purpose. A bivouac sack (bivy) is a waterproof cover for a sleeping bag that may be used in place of a tent for lightweight travelers or as a backup if inclement weather occurs.A basic sleeping bag is simply a square blanket, fitted with a zipper on two or three sides, allowing it to be folded in half and secured in this position. A sleeping bag of this type is packed by being folded in half or thirds, rolled up, and bound with straps or cords with cord locks. The basic design works well for most camping needs but is inadequate under more demanding circumstances.

----------


## prankpeter

A sleeping bag is a protective "bag" for a person to sleep in, essentially a blanket that can be closed with a zipper or similar means, and functions as a bed in situations where a bed is unavailable (e.g. when camping, hiking, hill walking or climbing). Its primary purpose is to provide warmth and thermal insulation. It also protects, to some extent, against wind chill, precipitation, and exposure to view, but a tent performs those functions better. The bottom surface also provides some cushioning, but a sleeping pad is usually used in addition for that purpose. A bivouac sack (bivy) is a waterproof cover for a sleeping bag that may be used in place of a tent for lightweight travelers or as a backup if inclement weather occurs.

----------


## aadison

I really recommend traveling with a sleeping bag if you have any unknown sleeping arrangements, or in a culture that is just used to not having heat.

he bottom surface also provides some cushioning, but a sleeping pad is usually used in addition for that purpose.

----------


## deinalex

It is really very excellent and details that you have offered here.A fun vacation might be identified as being sleek and less eventful for everyone engaged. I wish that many individuals will really like these details.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Synthetic bags tend to be cheaper and easier to clean than down bags. They also provide reasonable insulation when wet and dry out more quickly than down bags.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

It also protects, to some extent, against wind chill, precipitation, and exposure to view, but a tent performs those functions better. The bottom surface also provides some cushioning, but a sleeping pad is usually used in addition for that purpose.

----------


## davisj

Hmm, thanks for the review. I'm going to a campaign, it will take me.

----------

